# It's a huge upgrade from what I had



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice. I have this router as well..


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Since PC revamped the plunge base to be pretty much identical to the dewalt 6182 plunge base, it's probably one of the best out there. I've never had any issues with my dewalt plunge base. It's a dream to work with.


----------



## acducey (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with your views on this router; I got mine for submitting a tip to 'Wood' magazine a couple of years back, and it's a big improvement over the old router that I had. I also like the substantial table you have built for it.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I have this router and think it is great router. The only issue I had was the bit sometimes walks out. I cleaned the colette and don't seem to have the issue anymore.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

That's interesting, I'll keep that one in mind.

- Wayne


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

I picked up the PC 890 kit a couple of years ago and have a similar setup with the Rockler router plate. A couple of days ago I was using my router table for the last time for my project when the pin that holds the locking lever fell out. I can't believe that the router base would fail with such little use. I don't think that I have more than 200 hours using the router in my router table. Fortunately, I had my old PC 690 that I could swap in to finish the job. Porter Cable should put a disclaimer on their boxes "not intended for regular use". This is the second PC product that has failed me. They have lost my customer loyalty.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on your new router enjoy.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Right now until Nov 22, 2012 my local Woodcraft store is selling the PC 895PK which includes the PC 450 trim router for $299. I'm picking up mine this upcoming week. I thought about the Bosch 1617EVSPK for relatively the same price but the 895PK includes the trim router. I take good care of my tools and just do hobby work so I'm not going to stress this package very hard, it should last me a long time. Very excited to get it! Upgrading from a Craftsman 1 1/2hp, 1/4 inch only router. My Craftsman still works but I'm limited with the 1/4 collet.


----------

